# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Erdoğan'a 290 milyon YTL'yi nasıl harcadın sorusu

## bozok

*Erdoğan’a 290 milyon YTL’yi ‘nerede, nasıl harcadın’ sorusu* 



*CHP, 2005’te 35 milyon YTL olan Başbakanlık üzel Kalem harcamalarının 2007’de 290 milyon YTL’ye çıkması üzerine konuyu Meclis’e taşıdı*

*şebnem HOşGüR* / 21.06..2008 / Vatan Gzt.

ANKARA - Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü 2007’de ayda 24.5 milyon YTL harcama yapıp, yıl sonu itibarıyla harcama tutarı 290.7 milyon YTL’ye ulaşınca, CHP konuyu Meclis gündemine taşıdı. 2006’da 27 milyon YTL bütçe ödeneği tahsis edilen üzel Kalem, yılı 249.5 milyon YTL harcama ile kapattı. 2007’de bu tablo değişmedi. 2007’de 290.7 milyon YTL harcama yapan Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü, 31.7 milyon YTL’lik bütçe ödeneğinin 9 katını harcadı. üzel Kalem’in bütçesini kat kat aşan harcamaları CHP tarafından da takibe alındı. CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, konuyu yeniden Meclis gündemine taşıdı. 



*Sorulara cevap yok*

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün bu paraları nerelerde kullandığının detaylı olarak açıklanmasını istedi. Ersin, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle hazırladığı önergesinde,* “Harcamalar hangi nedenle ve hangi faaliyetler için yapıldı? Harcama kalemlerinin ayrı ayrı tutarı nedir?”* sorusunu yöneltti. 

Erdoğan adına Ersin’e yanıt Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek aracılığıyla Başbakanlık Müsteşarı Efkan Ala’dan geldi. Ancak Ala, yanıtında harcamaların detaylarına ilişkin bilgi vermek yerine CHP’li vekile* “bütçe gerçekleşmelerini 2007 yılı kesin hesap kanununda”* görebileceğini söylemekle yetindi. 



üzel Kalem harcamalarının detaylarını öğrenmek için 2008 yılı sonunu beklemesi gereken Ersin, konunun takipçisi olacağını ve tatminkar yanıt alana kadar önerge vermeye devam edeceğini söyledi. Ersin, bu çerçevede TBMM Başkanlığı’na Başbakan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle aynı konuya ilişkin 2. soru önergesini dün sundu. 

Ersin, şu sorularını yeniden yöneltti:

*** üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün 2007’de yaptığı 290 milyon 785 bin YTL’lik harcama, hangi nedenlerle ve hangi faaliyetler için yapıldı? 

*** Verilen cevapta 78 Başbakanlık müşavirinin görev yaptığı belirtiliyor. 2007’de 5 milyon 866 bin 274 YTL ödenen bu müşavirlerin kaç tanesi AKP döneminde atandı? 

üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün harcamalarını ilk olarak geçen dönem CHP Samsun Milletvekili İdris Sami Tandoğdu Meclis gündemine taşınmıştı. Tandoğdu, Aralık 2006’da sunduğu soru önergesi ile bütçe üstü harcamaların gerekçesinin açıklanmasını istedi. 

Ancak önerge, TBMM internet sitesi kayıtlarına göre süresi içinde yanıtlanmadığından kadük kalmıştı.

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan’ın holding gibi sekreteryası var!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*21.06.2008* 



*Bizi baş örtüsüyle oyalıyorlar... İmam hatiplerle oyalıyorlar... üzgürlükle, demokrasiyle oyalıyorlar...*

*Yani, “Cambaza bak” diyorlar... Biz de ağzımızı açıp şaşkın bakışlarla cambaz ararken gökyüzünde, onlar yoksul vatandaşın boğazını sıkarak aldıkları paraları kafalarına göre “bir yerlere” harcıyorlar!*


***


VATAN’ın bugünkü haberi müthiş...

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Başbakan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle bir soru önergesi vermiş Meclis Başkanlığı’na... Diyor ki:

*“Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü 2007 yılında 24.5 milyon YTL harcaması gerekirken, tam 290.7 milyon YTL harcamış görünüyor... Bu birimin harcama yapabileceği yerler belli... İyi de bu kadar para nereye gitti?”* 

Böyle sorular sormayacaksınız bizimkilere...

Asla cevaplamazlar... Geçiştirirler... 

Başbakanlık Müsteşarı da öyle yapmış:

*“Kesin hesaplar çıksın, söyleriz...”* 

Yani, ölme eşeğim ölme!

*“üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü”* afili isim... Yapılan iş alt tarafı Başbakan’ın sekreterliği!

*Ama holding bütçesi gibi bütçeye sahip bir sekreterlik bu!*

2005 yılında 37 milyon YTL ile döndürdüğü işler için, 2006’da 250 milyon YTL harcamış...

2007’de ise bu rakam tam 290.7 milyon YTL’ye yükselmiş!

O parayla hediye alamaz, seçim faaliyetleri yapamazsınız...

Alt tarafı misafirlerinize çay, bilemediniz yemek ısmarlarsınız!

İyi de kim, ne yaptı ki bunca para uçup gitti?

*Müsteşar Bey ser verip sır vermiyor... Sadece, “Bekleyin” diyor...*


***


Bekle ey vatandaş...

Merak etme, düşünme, sorma, deşme, kurcalama; sadece bekle...

Türbanla, imam hatiple, cemaatlerle, tarikatlarla oyalan bekle...

*Bölün bekle, sürün bekle, kavga et bekle...*

*Münafıklık etme ve asla, “Nereye gitti bu paralar” deme!*

Yılda 290.7 milyon YTL, günde 800 bin YTL eder; “800 bin YTL’yi her Allah’ın günü *nereye harcadınız be kardeşim? Uzaya sefer mi düzenlediniz?”* deme, bekle!

Canları isterse söylerler bir gün...

Padişahlar, krallar, sultanlar ya bu beyler...

Söylemezlerse de canları sağolsun!

Bizden başka merak eden mi var sanki?

***

540 MİLYON YTL!

Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü, 2006 ve 2007 yıllarında toplam 540 milyon YTL harcamış... Alt tarafı Başbakan’ın misafirlerini ağırlayacak; kitap, kırtasiye alacak...

Peki bu parayla neler yapılabilir? 

Merak ettiyseniz okuyun:

- Her biri 1,5 milyon YTL’den, 16 derslikli 360 ilköğretim okulu...

- 2 milyon YTL’den 16 derslikli ve laboratuvarlı 270 lise...

- Kilometresi 15 milyon dolardan 36 kilometrelik metro...

- Kilometresi 1,9 milyon YTL’den 284 kilometre duble karayolu...

- Her biri 1,5 milyon dolardan 360 deniz otobüsü...

- Her biri 55 milyon dolardan 10 lüks feribot...

----------


## bozok

*‘ürtülü ödenek hesabını vermeye mecbur değiliz’* 



*Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün harcamalarıyla ilgili tartışmalara Erdoğan’dan sert yanıt geldi: Bunun hesabını vermeye mecbur değiliz*

*şebnem HOşGüR / ANKARA* */ 22.06.2008 / Vatan Gzt.*

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin’in Başbakan Erdoğan’ın yanıtlaması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığı’na verdiği *“Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğün 2006’da 250 milyon, 2007’de ise 290 milyon YTL’yi nereye harcandı”* şeklindeki soru önergesiyle ilgili tartışmalar sürüyor. Başbakan iddialara dün Batman’dan yanıt verdi. Kendisinin ve Başbakanlık üzel Kalemi’nin harcamalarını gündeme getiren CHP lideri Baykal’a sert eleştiride bulunan Erdoğan şöyle konuştu:* “Yeni bir şey daha çıkardılar. Başbakanlığın üzel Kalemi şu kadar para harcamış diyor ana muhalefet lideri. Sayın Baykal, meydanlardaki aslı astarı olmayan vermiş olduğun rakamlara bir yenisini daha ilave ediyorsun. şunu bir defa bilmen lazım. Bakınız devletin Başbakanlık makamında bir örtülü ödenek denilen bütçede kalem vardır. Bu örtülü ödenekten nerelere para harcanacağı yasayla belirlenmiştir. Bunun hesabını vermeye mecbur değiliz. Yasa neyi emrediyorsa budur. Bunun dışında herhangi bir şeyde söz konusu değil. Bugüne kadar gelen başbakanlar bunu nasıl değerlendirdiyse, bu hükümetin başbakanı da bunu böyle değerlendirir.”* 



*Bunların derdi hizmet değil*

Erdoğan şöyle devam etti:* “Bunların derdi hizmet değil, Türkiye’ye sağladıkları bir katkı yok. Bari katkı sağlayana engel olmasınlar. İstiyorlar ki biz de kendimizi Ankara’ya hapsedelim. Beyler o devirler bitti. Sorun üreten siyaset anlayışı tarihe gömüldü. İçi boş tartışmalarla Türkiye’ye zaman kaybettiren, Türkiye’nin kaynaklarını heba eden siyaset tarzı artık tarihe karıştı. Ankara’da oturarak bu işler olmuyor.”*

----------


## bozok

*`Nereye harcadığını adam gibi açıkla'* 


*CHP'li Kılıçdaroğlu'ndan, Başbakan Erdoğan'a örtülü ödenek tepkisi:*

*DHA / 22.06.008*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CHP Grup Başkan vekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürünün harcamaları ile ilgili Batman'da açıklama yapan Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ı sert dille eleştirerek, *"Sayın başbakan hiç lafı bulandırmasın, ortalığı karıştırmasın ve o paranın nereye harcandığını oturup adam gibi açıklasın"* dedi.

Kılıçtaroğlu, Tunceli'nin sorunlarını yerinde görmek ve çözüm yollarını aramak ve sorunları TBMM'ye taşımak için kente geldi. CHP Tunceli il binasında basın toplantısı yapan Kılıçtaroğlu, *"Bölgenin genelinde büyük bir işsizlik var çözümü için CHP olarak çalışmalarımız devam ediyor. AKP hükümetinin izlediği politika işsizliğin azalmasına değil, aksine işsizliğin büyümesine neden olan ekonomik politika güttüğünü görüyoruz. CHP iktidara geldiğinde bölgeye özel önem vererek Devlet Planlama Teşkilatı'nı bölgeye göndererek ciddi tespitler yaptıktan sonra bölgenin önemli merkezlerine cazibe merkezleri kurarak önemli iş alanları yaratacaktır"* dedi. Başbakanın özel kalem müdürünün yaptığı harcamalara da değinen Kılıçtaroğlu, şunları söyledi:

*"Başbakanlığının özel kalem müdürünün harcamaları çok ciddi rakamlara ulaşmışsa bunu sorgulamak muhalefet partilerinin görevidir. Bizim bilip bilmediğimiz değil, sayın başkanın o parayı nereye harcadığını bize söylemesi lazım. Yani sayın başbakan o tutardaki büyük paraları hangi gerekçeyle harcıyorsa bilmemiz lazım. Eğer bu ülkede vergi veriyorsak, tüyü bitmemiş yetim bu ülkede vergi veriyorsa, ekmek alırken su alırken vergi veriyorsak herhalde benim ödediğim verginin nereye harcandığını bilmek benim yurttaşlık hakkımdır. Başbakan adam gibi o paranın nereye harcandığını açıklar, kamuoyu da vicdanen tatmin olursa mesele yok. Tatmin olmazsa bu soruların arkası gelecektir."*

Bülent Arınç'ın gazetecilere,* "Anayasa Mahkemesi, AKP'yi kapatmayacaktır ama siz ağzınızı kapatın"* ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın bir gazete patronuna hesap vermeyeceği yönündeki açıklamaları da değerlendiren CHP Grup Başkan Vekili şöyle konuştu: 

*"Sayın başbakan bu ülkede yaşayan herkese hesap vermek zorundadır. üünkü, biz seni 'orayı yönet' diye çıkardık. 'ülkeyi yönet' diye sen gittin hükümet oldun başbakan oldun. Sayın Arınç'ın da bunu çok iyi bilmesi lazım. Basında CHP'ye yönelik eleştiriler de var. Bunları saygıyla karşılıyoruz. üünkü basının temel görevi övmek değil, eleştirmektir. Siz eleştiriye tahammül edemiyorsanız, demokrasiyi değil, farklı bir rejimi benimsiyorsunuz o rejimin ismi de faşizmdir."*

Son günlerde tartışılan telefon dinleme ile ilgili görüşlerini anlatan Kılıçtaroğlu, *"Yargıtay bu konuda açık ve net tavrını ortaya koymuştur. Adalet Bakanı hukuk kültürünü almışsa, hukuktan nasibini almışsa Yargıtay kararını dikkate alarak diğer izleme olayları ile ilgili olarak yargıya başvurması gerekiyor. Böyle bir izlemenin olduğu ülkede demokrasinin olduğunu kabul edebilir misiniz? Hangi AB ülkesinde böyle bir kural vardır. Ulaştırma bakanı Binali Yıldırım'ın meclis kürsüsünde çok önemli açıklaması oldu. 'Eğer dinlenmek istemiyorsanız konuşmayınız en sağlıklı yöntem budur' diye. Bu söz tam Binali Yıldırım'ın ve AKP'nin demokrasi kültürünü yansıtıyor"* dedi. 

Erken seçimin gündeme gelmesi halinde buna karşı çıkmayacaklarını söyleyen Kılıçtaroğlu, *Türkiye'de F tipi örgütlenme olduğunu*, AKP'nin de bu yöntemle kendi derin devletini yaratmaya çalıştığını belirtti.

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan, sekreteryasının günde 800 bin YTL’yi nereye harcadığını anlatmalıdır!* 


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*22.06.2008* 




CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, ısrarla Başbakan’a soruyor:

*“üzel Kalem Müdürlüğünüz 2005 yılında 37 milyon YTL ile döndürdüğü işler için, 2006’da 250 milyon, 2007’de ise 290.7 milyon YTL harcamış... Bu kadar para nereye gitti?”* 

VATAN dün bu haberi manşete taşıdı... Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün, 2007 yılında günde 800 bin YTL’yi nereye harcadığını, yüksek sesle bir de biz sorduk... 

Ama her konuda hemen yalanlama yayınlayan Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi’nden ne ses çıktı, ne soluk...

1984’de çıkarılan 3056 sayılı *“Başbakanlık Teşkilatı Hakkında Kanun Hükmünde Kararname’nin Değiştirilerek Kabulü Hakkında Kanun”*un 30’uncu maddesi Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün görev ve yetkilerini şöyle düzenliyor:

*a-)* Resmi ve özel yazışmalarını yürütmek,

*b-)* Her türlü protokol ve tören işlerini düzenlemek ve yürütmek,

*c-)* Ziyaret, davet, karşılama, uğurlama ve ağırlama, ulusal ve dini bayramlarla ilgili hizmetlerini düzenlemek, yürütmek ve diğer kuruluşlarla koordine etmek,

*d-)* Makamca verilen benzeri görevleri yapmak.

*Kanun açık:*

Başbakanlık üzel Kalemi, alt tarafı Başbakan’ın yazışmalarını yapıyor, katılacağı törenleri düzenliyor, misafirlerini karşılayıp, yedirip, içirip, uğurluyor...

İyi de eğer yasada belirtilenlerin dışında başka konulara ödeme yapılmıyorsa,* her Allah’ın günü 800 bin YTL’yi nereye harcıyor?*


***


Başbakanlık, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin en önemli koltuğu...

Bu koltukta oturan kişilerin, harcadıkları her kuruşun hesabını, öyle birkaç yıl sonra falan değil, anında verebilmeleri gerekir!

*Veremiyorsa ya da vermiyorsa; “sorun” var demektir!*

*“Bilinmeyen” var demektir...*

*“Yasalara, yönetmeliklere uygunsuzluk” var demektir!*

Bu yüzden de bütün milletvekilleri, bütün teftiş kurulları, bütün gazeteciler; halk adına bu hesabı sormak durumundadır!


***


Sayın Başbakan:

Milli maç zaferinden kaynaklanan coşkunuzu bozmak gibi olacak ama; açıklayın şu hesabı:

*Günde 800 bin YTL’yi, yılda 290.7 milyon YTL’yi nereye harcadınız?*

üzel Kalem Müdürlüğünüz yani sekreteryanız, bu harcamayı yaparken yasada belirtilen görev ve sorumluluklarını aştı mı?

Ve her fırsatta kamu kuruluşlarına,* “Aldığınız gazete sayısını azaltın, elektrik ve su tasarrufu yapın”* diye uyarıda bulunan bir Başbakan olarak, kendi sekreteryanızı da* “Biraz daha az para harcayın. Unutmayın harcadığınız her kuruş, yoksul halkın vergilerinden geliyor”* *diye bir kez olsun uyardınız mı?*


***


*Verin şu hesabı, kurtulun Sayın Başbakan...*

*Yoksa bu işin sonu... Hiç ummadığınız yerlere kadar gidebilir!*

----------


## bozok

*Emekliye yılda yüzde 2, çaya kahveye günde 800 milyar!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 23/06/2008* 


Tayyip Erdoğan’ın kapatılma davasındaki asıl korkusunun siyasete ara vermekten ziyade hesap vermek olduğu kaydediliyor.

üyle, çünkü AKP ve Erdoğan için hesabını vermekte zorlanacağı korkunç iddialar ortaya atılıyor.

Bu iddiaların yüzde 99’u somut ya da belgeli olarak bilinmiyor ve sızmıyor, zira devletin o yakası ele geçirilmiş.

Bizim Erhan Göksel’le yaptığımız siyasi sohbeti bile kayda alıp bunları soru olarak tarafıma yöneltiyorlar, ama devlette olanlara karşı değil izleme zerre tık yok!

Bugün çetelerin etkisine giren devletin o yakasında kazara bir namuslu ortaya çıkıp örneğin enerji işine çomak soktuğunda ise o bürokrat soluğu derhal Edirne’de alıyor.

Gelelim ortaya çıkarılan yüzde 1 oranındaki usulsüzlüklere?

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, Meclis’te bir soru önergesi veriyor ve Erdoğan’a soruyor:

*“2007 yılında özel kalem müdürlüğünüz 290.7 trilyon harcadı. Bu paralar nereye gitti?”* 

*Evet soru açık ve nettir!*

Yasama görevini yapan bir vekil *günlüğü 800 milyara gelen* harcamanın nereye yapıldığını soruyor.

Tam bu noktada bir parantez açalım ve Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’nün yasayla belirlenen görevlerinin ne olduğunu hatırlatalım:

1) Resmi ve özel yazışmaları yapmak.

2) Konuklara çay-kahve-meşrubat ikram etmek.

3) Başbakanın protokol işlerini yürütmek.

Evet yukarıda kanuni gerevini özetle sunduğumuz üzel Kalem bu görevler için geçtiğimiz yıl tamamı tamamına 290 trilyon harcamış ki bunun günlüğü yukarıda sunduğumuz gibi 800 milyara denk geliyor.

Sorarım size bu rakam açıklanmaya muhtaç değil midir?

Bakın aynı rakamlar Tayyip Erdoğan öncesi başbakanlarda değil onda bir, yirmide bir bile değildi.

Bırakın eski başbakanları Tayyip Erdoğan’ın özel kalemi 2005’te yılda 37 trilyon harcamıştı. Bugün ise onun 7-8 katı bir harcama var.

Efendim bir yıl için istisnai bir harcama oldu da diyemeyiz, zira miktar 2006’da birden 250 trilyona yükseldi.

Tayyip Erdoğan sorulan bu soruya Batman’da yaptığı gibi* “Ben gazetecilere ve gazete sahiplerine hesap vermem” deyip işin içinden çıkamaz,* zira kamu vicdanını tatmin şarttır.

Emekli, dul ve yetimlerin yılda yüzde 2, yani enflasyon oranının yarısının yarısı kadar fark alabildiği ya da verildiği fakir bir ülkede değil seçilmiş bir başbakan, kral ya da padişah olsanız bile bu hesabı belki kanunen olmasa bile vicdanen vermek durumundasınız.

Veremezseniz emin olun kafalar karışacak ve kamu vicdanı kanayacaktır.
Kuşkusuz söylemek istediğimiz elbette Başbakan o paraları kendine kanalize etti gibi bir şey asla değildir, ama yapılan harcamanın çarçur olup olmadığının bilinmesi gerekiyor.

Ağırlama, çay-kahve için günde 800 milyar çok büyük bir paradır ve böylesi işler için bu oranda para harcanan bir sekreteryanın dünyada örneği de yoktur.

Beyaz Saray ve Kremlin patronlarının özel kalem bütçeleri bile bu miktarın çok çok altındadır.

üağrımızı yineliyoruz:

Sayın Başbakan lütfen* bu korkunç harcamayı* kalem kalem kamuoyuna açıklayınız.

Açıklamazsanız spekülasyonların önünü alamaz ve makamınızı yıpratırsınız.

----------


## bozok

*Kızacak ne var?*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*[email protected]* 
*23.06.2008* 



Başbakan bize kızmış... üfkeyi hitabet sanatının unsuru olarak kullandığı için demek öyle gerekti!

Ama yine de daha tutarlı ve adaletli davranabilirdi.

Hatırlayacağınız gibi CHP milletvekili Ahmet Ersin, 2005 yılında 35 milyon YTL olan Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü’ne ait harcamaların 2006’da 250 milyon YTL’ye ve 2007’de 290 milyon YTL’ye fırladığını görünce Başbakan’a yönelik bir soru önergesi vermişti.

VATAN da bu sorunun cevapsız kalmaması için haberi önemseyerek okurlarına duyurmuştu. üünkü olay böyle bir özeni hak ediyordu.

*İki yılda yarım milyar doları bulan* bir özel kalem harcaması varsa, orada en azından israf vardır.

Ayrıca yasama denetimi bir yıl önce tıkanmış, yine CHP’nin verdiği bir soru önergesi cevapsız bırakılarak kadük olmuştu.


*Müsteşar habersiz mi?*

Başbakan, Batman’da afet konutlarını teslim töreninde konuşurken bize de ateş püskürdü.

*“Başbakanlık bütçesinde örtülü ödenek denilen bir kalem vardır. Bu örtülü ödenekten nerelere para harcanacağı yasayla belirlenmiştir. Bunun hesabını biz bu gazetenin patronlarına vermeye mecbur değiliz”* dedi.

Evet, örtülü ödenek üzel Kalem başlıklı fasılda duruyorsa, gerçekten de Başbakan bu paraların nerelere, niçin harcandığının hesabını kimseye vermek zorunda değildir.

*Ama üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü başlığı altındaki tahsis, gerçekten örtülü ödeneği içine alıyor mu?*

*Can alıcı nokta bu!.*

Başbakan öyle olduğu izlenimini veriyor ama bizi bu yüzden eleştirmeye hakkı yoktur.

üünkü anlaşıldığı kadarı ile Başbakanlık Müsteşarı bile bu paraların *“örtülü ödenek”* harcaması olmadığını düşünmüş, ödemelerin yıl sonundaki kesin hesap kanununda detaylandırılacağını cevap yazısında önerge sahibi milletvekiline bildirmiştir.


*Aramaya devam...*

Yani *“üzel Kalem bütçesi örtülü ödenek” ise*, bu gecikmiş gerçeği Başbakan’ın Batman’daki tören meydanından avaz avaz bağırarak ilan etmesi değil, zamanında kendi müsteşarının kulağına fısıldaması gerekirdi.
O zaman müsteşar, soru önergesini cevaplarken *“Harcamalar üzel Kalem’e değil örtülü ödenek işlerine aittir”* diye yazardı ve mesele o zaman biterdi.

üyle olmadığına göre iki yılda harcanan yarım milyar doların gerçekten örtülü ödenek kullanmayı gerektirecek işlere, yani devletin yüksek menfaatlerine hizmet eden gizli ödemelere kullanılıp kullanılmadığını aramaktan vazgeçmemek lazım.

Ayrıca unutmamalı; demokratik bir toplumda hesap vermek, küçültücü bir şey değildir.

Sesini yükselttikçe daha ikna edici olduğunu zanneden yöneticiler, devlet gücünü kişisel hınçlarını tatmin için kullanabileceklerini düşündürdükleri için sadece korkutucu olurlar.

Herhalde Başbakan Erdoğan’ın talip olduğu kimlik bu değil!

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü ödeneğin musluğu!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*25.06.2008* 




CHP’nin Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart, tam 5 yıldan beri* “Kim bu adam? Nereden geldi? Başbakan’ın örtülü ödeneğin musluğunu teslim ettiği üzel Kalem Müdürü nasıl oldu?”* sorularına cevap aradı, Haziran 2003’ten bu yana Meclis’e 6 soru önergesi verdi.

Doyurucu cevap aradı. 

Kayıtlara girdi.

Belgelere ulaştı.

Dava sonuçlarını inceledi.

Portreyi netleştirdi.

2005 yılında 35 milyon YTL (35 trilyon lira) olan, 2006 yılında 250 milyon YTL (250 trilyon lira) ve 2007 yılında 290.7 milyon YTL’ye (290.7 trilyon lira) ulaşan Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü harcamalarının başında olduğu iddia edilen adamın* “resmi evrak sahteciliğinden” 2 yıl hüküm giydiğini* buldu.

Yapılan sahtecilik neydi?

Olay nasıl, nerede oldu?

Sahteciliği kim gizledi?


***


CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart, bu soruların cevabının da peşine düştü. Belgelere dayalı şu gerçekleri buldu: Tayyip Erdoğan’ın İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı olduğu dönemde* Maksut Serim*, *Vakıfbank Valide Sultan şubesi Müdürüydü*. İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin paraları da bu şubede toplanıyordu. İstanbul Valiliği’nin 9. 4. 1999 tarihinde gönderdiği bir gizli yazıda da belirtildiğine göre Vakıbank şube Müdürü Maksut Serim, bankacılık hukukuna aykırı olarak Büyükşehir adına görünen-görünmeyen hesaplar açmış, Tayyip Erdoğan’ı ve partisini haberleriyle, yazılarıyla ve yazarlarıyla destekleyen Akit, Yeni şafak gazeteleriyle Kanal 7’ye kaynak aktarmıştı.


*Mahkemelik de olmuştu.*

21. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi, Maksut Serim’in* “Kazakistan El-Farabi Devlet üniversitesi”*nden aldığını söylediği üniversite diplomasında *“sahtecilik”* yaptığına karar vermiş ve 3 ay hapsine hükmetmişti. ününe gelen temyiz isteğiyle Yargıtay, davaya yeniden bakmış, Maksut Serim’in işlediği sahteciliğin *“basit evrak üzerinde” değil* *“resmi evrak üzerinde”* yapıldığı kararına vararak davanın Ankara 9. Ağır Ceza’da yeniden görülmesini istemişti.


***


9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi de Maksut Serim’i suçlu bularak* 2 yıl hapsine karar* vermişti. Vakıfbank İdare Meclisi ise (11. 11. 1996 ve 29. 9. 1997 tarihlerinde aldığı iki kararla) *“Maksut Serim’in diplomasının geçersizliğini”* kabul ederek onu banka şube müdürlüğü görevinden almıştı. İşte 2 yıl hüküm giymiş *bu Maksut Serim, 5 yıldan beri Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürü* ve iddiaya göre 2007 yılında 290.7 trilyon lira harcama yapan *“ürtülü üdenek’in musluğunun başında”* bulunuyor.

şimdi Başbakan açıklamalı.

Bize değil...

Bizim patrona da değil.

Halka hesap vermeli.

Maksut Serim’in sahtecilikten 2 yıl hapis cezası yediğini ve banka şube müdürlüğünden indirildiğini bile bile hangi gerekçelerle onu örtülü ödeneğin muslukçubaşı yaptığını halka anlatmalı...

*YARIN: Muslukçu özel olarak korunuyor!*

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü sırlar...*

*Melih Aşık / Milliyet Gzt / 25.06.2008*



Başbakanlık’tan önceki akşam, üzel Kalem harcamalarının nasıl olup da 2005 yılından sonra aniden 8 kat arttığına ilişkin bir açıklama yapıldı... 

Denildi ki:

*“Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü 2007 yılı bütçesi 290 milyon 785 bin 381 YTL olup, bunun yüzde 90’ı olan 262 milyon 286 bin 521 YTL’si örtülü ödenektir. ürtülü ödenek, bütçe tekniği gereğince ‘görev gideri’ olarak Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü bütçesinde gösterilmektedir.”*

Açıklama yeterli mi? Hayır... CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart dün Başbakan’a sordu:

*“Yasaya göre örtülü ödenek faslından yapılacak harcamaların; Başbakan, Maliye Bakanı ve sorumlu bakan tarafından müştereken imza edilmiş kararnameye dayanılarak tahakkuk ettirilmesi , Merkez Saymanlığı’nca bu ödemelerin yapılması gerekir...*

*1.* Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü, örtülü ödenek harcamalarına hangi sıfat, yetki ve yasal dayanakla iştirak etmiştir?

*2.* Yukarıda anlatımı yapılan süreç, Başbakanlık örtülü ödeneğinin, Kamu Mali Yönetimi ve Kontrol Kanunu, Muhasebei Umumiye Kanunu, Milli İstihbarat Teşkilatı Kanunu ve diğer ilgili mevzuat hükümlerine aykırı bir şekilde, Maliye Bakanlığı ve diğer *sorumlu bakanlıklar bertaraf edilerek*, doğrudan Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü tarafından sarf edildiği anlamına gelmez mi?

*3.* Bu durum başlı başına vazife suiistimali anlamı taşımıyor mu?

*4.* Türkiye’nin* ‘tek adam iradesiyle’* yönetildiği anlamına gelen bu vahim tablo karşısında, kamuoyuna tatminkar bir açıklama yapacak mısınız?


...

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü ödenek muslukçusu 2 yıl hapis yedi, korunuyor!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*26.06.2008* 



Aklı başında hiçbir çiftçi *“çaresiz tavuklarının barındığı kümese hırsız tilkiyi bekçi olsun”* diye tutar mı? Her işin başı insan. Temiz, dürüst, şerefli, faziletli insan. Dünya ne kadar kirlenirse kirlensin, hemen herkes *“sabıkası olmayan, suça, sahteciliğe, sahtekarlığa bulaşmamış”* insanla çalışmayı arzular. Benzin istasyonları pompacıları işe alırken, berber çırak, bakkal tezgahtar, bankalar memur, fabrikalar işçi seçerken bile *“sabıka temizliği kağıdı”* istiyorlar.

*Ne yaman çelişki!*

*Başbakan istemiyor.*

*Sormuyor.*

Kendisine bağlı ve kendisi dahil ancak iki bakanın daha (biri Maliye Bakanı diğeri ilgili bakan) imzasıyla harcanan* “örtülü ödenek parası musluğunun”* başına Ankara 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’nin* “sahtecilikten 2 yıl hapse mahkÃ»m”* ettiği *Maksut Serim* adlı 55 yaşındaki *“lise mezununu”* getirdi.

Lise muzunu!

*Ve sahtecilikten hükümlü.*

CHP İzmir Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin’in soru önergesiyle ortaya çıktığına göre, bu lise mezunu ve sahtecilikten 2 yıl hapis cezası yemiş Maksut Serim, her yıl trilyon trilyon artarak büyüyen ve 2007’de 290.7 trilyon lirayı bulan *“örtülü ödeneğin”* başında bulunuyor.


***


Ve iktidarca korunuyor.

Bakanlar onu kolluyor.

Başbakan el üstünde tutuyor.

Sicil belgesi olarak bilinen Başbakanlık Hizmet Belgesi’nde kurum sicili 42/4641, bilgisayar sicili 200030084, emeklilik sicili de 55351373 numaralı olan ve şimdi Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü yapmakta olan Maksut Serim’in öğrenim durumu bölümünde* “lise mezunu”* yazıyor.


***


Lise mezunu!

26 Mart 2003 günü *“açıktan tayin”* ile Başbakanlık Basın ve Halkla İlişkiler Müşaviri olarak tayin ediliyor. 3000 ek göstergeden maaş almaya başlıyor ve 9 Haziran 2004 tarihinden sonra da 6400 ek gösterge ile Başbakanlık Başmüşaviri yapılıyor, böylece müsteşar yardımcılığına eşdeğer kılınan *Maksut Serim, bu kadrosuyla ve aldığı yüksek maaşla devlette çalışan lise mezunları arasında bu düzeye çıkmış tek isim oluyor.* (Bu bilgiler şükrü Küçükşahin’in 19 Mart 2007 tarihli Hürriyet’teki yazısından alındı.)

CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart’ın soru önergeleri vererek, mahkeme kayıtlarını inceleyip, 5 yıldır büyük bir titizlikle çalışıp belgelere ulaşarak bulduğu bilgiye göre ise Maksut Serim, Başbakanlık’a örtülü ödenek musluğunun başına getirilmeden önce Vakıflar Bankası Valide Sultan şubesi Müdürlüğü’ne getirilmişti. Bu da torpil, kayırma, kollama ile olmuştu. Ancak Maksut Serim’in bankaya sunduğu *diplomanın sahte olduğu*; dolayısıyla* “lise mezunu”* bir kişinin banka şube müdürü olamayacağı ihbar edildi.


***


Müfettişler harekete geçti.

Bankadaki dosyası incelendi.

Maksut Serim’in dosyasında üniversite diploması yerine Kazakistan Al-Farabi Devlet üniversitesi’nden alınmış bir mezuniyet belgesi olduğu görüldü. Bunun üzerine Kazakistan’a ne zaman gittiği, kaç yıl kaldığı, hangi dersleri aldığı incelendi. Pasaportundaki kayıtlara göre 4 yıllık süre içinde yurt dışında ancak 2.5 ay kaldığı ortaya çıktı. Diplomasının (mezuniyet belgesinin) YüK’ten denkliğinin olmadığı da belirlendi. Banka yönetimi onu şube müdürlüğünden almak zorunda kaldı. Mahkemeye verildi ve Ankara 9. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi* “resmi evrakta sahtecilik yaptığı”*na hükmederek 2 yıl hapis kararı verdi. Ancak Maksut Serim, 5 yıl içinde aynı suçu tekrar işlemediği sürece mahkÃ»miyet kararı askıda olacak. (Bu bilgiler, Harun Gürek’in 20 Ağustos 1997’de Milliyet Ekonomi’de yazdığı haberden alındı.) 


***


*üzetlersem:*

Maksut Serim lise mezunuydu.

üniversite bitirmemişti.

Sahte belge düzenlemişti.

Mahkeme mahkÃ»m etmişti.

Fakat mahkÃ»miyetin infazı, işlediği suçu tekrar işlememesi şartıyla 5 yıl süreyle askıdaydı. Yani kağıt üstünde Maksut Serim, *“sabıkasız”* görünüyordu. Buna dayanarak Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan onu örtülü ödeneğin başına getiriyor ve Bakan Cemil üiçek, Milletvekili Atilla Kart’ın soru önergesine verdiği cevapta;* “Başbakanlık Başmüşaviri Maksut Serim’in sahtecilikten mahkÃ»m olduğu şeklindeki iddialar tamamen gerçek dışıdır...”* diye cevap verebiliyordu.

Adam sahteciyidi.

Fakat örtüyorlardı.



*YARIN: Muslukçu’yu niçin koruyorlar?*

----------


## bozok

*şef...*


*Melih Aşık*
*Milliyet Gzt.*
*26.05.2008*


ürtülü ödenek harcamalarıyla ilgili önceki gün Başbakanlık’tan yapılan yazılı açıklamada, aynen şu cümle geçiyordu:

*“Sayın Başbakanımızın temel bir hükümet politikası olarak büyük önem verdiği açıklık ve şeffaflık ilkeleri gereğince.”*

Demek hükümetin temel bir açıklık ve şeffaflık ilkesi var..

Demek Başbakan bu ilkeye çok önem veriyor...

Derken *CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin*, söze giriyor. Bize şeffaflıkla ilgili çarpıcı örnekler veriyor:

*“Başbakan’a aldığı hediyelerle ilgili tam dört tane soru önergesi verdim. Birine bile yanıt alamadım. Oğlunun gemiyi banka kredisiyle aldığını açıklamıştı. O krediyi hangi bankalardan hangi koşullarda aldıklarını sordum. Bu önergeme de yanıt vermedi. Herhalde bunlar netameli konular olduğu için cevap vermek istemiyor, o zaman kendisine daha az tehlikeli! bir soru sorayım dedim. Cebinde niye çakı taşıdığını sordum. Tabii buna da yanıt alamadım. Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi şeffaflığın bir tanımını verse de bu sözcükten ne anladıklarını görsek...”*

----------


## bozok

*Hikmet Bulduk olayı ve örtülü ödenekte pis kokular!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 27/06/2008* 



Adı: Hikmet Nuri Bulduk.

1967 İstanbul doğumlu.

Başbakan’ın Erdoğan’ın sırdaşı ve önceki özel kalem müdürü.

Bulduk, hatırlanacaktır kısa bir süre önce Erdoğan tarafından apar-topar görevinden alındı.

*Tam bu noktada soralım:*

Yer değişme sırası gelen kendine yakın bürokratları bile yasayı zorlayarak görevinde tutan Başbakan Erdoğan, Hikmet Bulduk’u neden kapıya koydu?
O Tayyip bey ki değil özel kalem müdürünü, İstanbul belediyesindeki bekçileri bile güvenlik müdürü yapacak kadar kadrosunu tutan ve sırtlayan bir liderdir.

Ne oldu da Başbakan mahremine aldığı en yakınında olan bir ismin apar topar kalemini kırdı?

Belli ki ortada kamuoyuna açıklanmayan korkunç şeyler var.

Peki bu Hikmet Bulduk, özel kalem müdürü olarak ne işler mi yapardı?
Başbakan’ın istisnasız eli, ayağı, kolu gibiydi. Dahası, pek çok mahremini bilirdi.

En önemlisi örtülü ödenekte imza yetkisi olan ikinci isimdi.

Birinci isim o aralar* Maksut Serim’*di ki ona da birazdan geleceğiz.

şimdi bu soru cevap arıyor?

Hikmet Bulduk’un eksiği ya da yanlışı neydi ki kovuldu?

Eğer bir suç işledi ise bunun için soruşturma emri verilmiş midir?

Tam bu noktada bir parantez açalım ve TBMM’nin abartısız en çalışkan milletvekili olan bürokrat kökenli Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun Hikmet Bulduk bağlamında yönelttiği soruları gündeme getirelim..

*Dün görüştüğüm Kılıçdaroğlu soruyor:*

*1)* Hikmet Bulduk halen Zirvekent’te *aylık kirası 2500 dolar olan* dubleks dairede oturuyor mu? Oturuyorsa aradan aylar geçmesine rağmen bu kirayı nasıl karşılıyor? Aldığı devlet memuru maaşının bir kaç katı olan kira geliri nerden?

*2)* Hikmet Bulduk’un* 3 ayrı arabası olduğu* doğru mudur? Doğru ise bir devlet memuru bunlara nasıl sahip olabilir?

*3)* Evinde* Sofia Kristian* isimli bir mürebbiye çalıştırıyor mu?üalıştırıyorsa bu masrafları nasıl karşılıyor?

*4)* Hikmet Bulduk gibi geliri sınırlı, işten atılan bir memur Türkiye-Hırvatistan maçına gidebilir mi? Hikmet bey gitti ise bu keyif seyahatinin masraflarını nasıl karşıladı?

*5)* Hikmet Bulduk’un İstanbul Boğaziçi’nde üengelköy’de tripleks bir daire satın aldığı doğru mudur? Doğru ise kaynağı neredendir?

Evet Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun soruları bunlardır. Hikmet Bulduk bu sorulara cevap verirse sütunumuz emrinde olacaktır.

*Bütün bu soruları yönelten Kılıçdaroğlu ilginç bir şey daha söylüyor:*

-Başbakan’ın, görevine son verdiği Hikmet Bulduk için soruşturma emrini vermemesi acaba onun çok şeyi bilmesinden ötürü müdür?

Kılıçdaroğlu demek istiyor ki Başbakan, Hikmet Bulduk çok şey bildiği için üstüne gidemiyor! Yok biz bunu kabul etmeyiz... Haşa Başbakanımızın kanunsuz bir şeyleri mi var ki Bulduk gibilerden çekinsin?

Başbakanlık bu konuda da bir açıklama yaparsa onu da yayınlamaya hazırız.

Yok açıklama yapılmaz ve bütün bunlara karşı susulur ise işte o zaman kafalar karışacaktır.

üyle çünkü örtülü ödenek bağlamında ortada başka iddialar da var...

Mesela bir Maksut Serim olayı var ki tüyler ürperticidir.

Kim midir Maksut Serim?

ürtülü ödenekten birinci derecede sorumlu olan zattır.

Başbakan onu İstanbul’dan getirdi.

Vakıfbank’da çalışırken Erdoğan’ın en mutemet adamıydı. Sahte diploma ile Vakıfbank’a genel müdür yardımcısı yapıldı. Olay ortaya çıktı ve mahkÃ»m oldu.

Düşünebiliyor musunuz işte böyle bir adam bu milletin kör kuruşunun yani örtülü harcamalarının patronu yapıldı.

Sorarım size; başında Maksut Serim gibi birinin olduğu ve ikinci imza yetkisini de Hikmet Bulduk gibi bir ismin taşıdığı örtülü ödenekle ilgili bir iddia ortaya atılınca insanın kafası doğal olarak karışmaz mı?

AKP’ye din gibi değil de parti gibi bakan hür vicdanlara soruyorum, bakın şöyle etrafa, birilerinin *5 yılda Karun gibi zenginleştiğini* görmüyor musunuz?

Bu zenginliklerin kaynağının hesabı gün gelecek mutlaka sorulacak. Bunu türbanla, inançla, asker karşıtlığı ve milli irade istismarı ile örtemez ve geçiştiremezsiniz..

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan muslukçuyu belediye döneminden tanıyordu*


*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*27.06.2008* 




CHP Milletvekili Atilla Kart’ın bilgilere, belgelere, kanıtlara, mahkeme kararlarına dayanarak ulaştığı sonuçlara göre, şu anda çok büyük bir rakam sayılan 290.7 trilyon liralık harcamaya ulaşan örtülü ödeneğin başına müşavir olarak görevlendirilmiş bulunan, sahtecilikten 2 yıla mahkÃ»m olmuş Maksut Serim’i Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, İstanbul Belediye Başkanlığı döneminden tanıyordu.

*Tanımaması imkansızdı.*

*Bilmemesi mümkün değildi.*

1 Kasım 1996’da İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı yapmakta olan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın *“yakın dostu”* olduğu gerekçesiyle Vakıflar Bankası’nın Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı’na atanmıştı. O sırada iktidarın büyük ortağı, seçimlerde en yüksek oyu almış Refah Partisi, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın partisiydi. Ve Maksut Serim, Genel Müdür Yardımcısı olmadan önce Vakıfbank Valide Sultan şubesi müdürlüğüne getirilmişti. şube müdürlüğü sırasında her ay yaklaşık 3-4 trilyon liraya yakın paranın havuz hesaplarına alındığı, buradan da denetimi imkansız kılmak için birçok hesapta dolaştırıldıktan sonra Refah Partisi’ne yakın firma ve şahıslara aktarıldığı; haberleriyle, yazılarıyla ve yazarlarıyla Refah Partisi’ni destekleyen Akit, Yeni şafak ve Kanal 7’ye kaynak transferi yapıldığı... Büyük miktarlarda naylon fatura keserek karşılıksız trilyonlarca lirayı parti ve Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanlığı’nın mutemetlerine (güvenilir şahıs) verdiği duyumlarının alındığı MİT’e gönderilen gizli raporlarda yazıyordu. *(Bu bilgiler, dönemin İstanbul Valisi Erol üakır’ın kendi imzasıyla Başbakanlık Makamı’na gönderdiği “çok gizli” damgalı bir yazıdan alındı. Bu metni gazeteci Saygı üztürk, haber olarak yazdı.)*

İşte muslukçu buydu.

Geçmişi ortadaydı.

Sahtecilikten hüküm giymişti.

Ancak cezası askıya alınmıştı.

Bu nedenle sabıkasız görünüyordu. MahkÃ»m olmadan önce, banka şube müdürlüğü yaparken, belediye başkanlığı sırasında Tayyip Erdoğan ile tanışıyordu. Tayyip Erdoğan Başbakan olduğunun 10’uncu günü Maksut Serim’i önce Başbakanlık Halkla İlişkiler Müşavirliği’ne almış sonra da *“ürtülü üdenek”*ten sorumlu Başbakanlık Başmüşaviri yapmıştı. 2007 yılında 290.7 trilyon liraya ulaşan örtülü ödenek harcaması, onun sorumlu olduğu musluktan harcanmıştı.

Bu 1 trilyon değil.

2 trilyon değil.

10 trilyon değil.

100 trilyon değil.

290.7 trilyon...

Nereye, nasıl harcandı?

Kalem kalem açıklanmalı!

----------


## bozok

*ürtülü üdenek Açıklaması!*



*Başbakanlık'tan "örtülü ödenek" açıklaması yapıldı...*

Başbakanlık, üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü bütçesi ile ilgili tartışmalar ve CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun, eski Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürü Hikmet Bulduk'a yönelik iddiaları üzerine bir açıklama yaptı. Başbakanlık, 23 Haziran'daki örtülü ödenek açıklamasını bir kaç cümle değiştirerek yeniden yayınladı. Başbakanlık'ın bu açıklamasında da, *“üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü görevinden kendi kararıyla ayrılan bir başka ismin, hayret uyandıran bir yaklaşımla örtülü ödenekle ilişkilendirilmesi, seviyesiz bir çarpıtma olarak değerlendirilmektedir. Bu tür yalan ve iftiralar üzerinden Sayın Başbakanımızın iddia payesi dahi verilemeyecek ithamların hedefi haline getirilmesi kabul edilemez”* denildi. 


Başbakanlık Basın Merkezi'nden yapılan açıklamada, *“üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü bütçesi ile ilgili yalan ve yanlış iddiaların ısrarla gündemde tutulmak istenmesi üzerine daha önce yaptığımız açıklamanın tekrarlanmasında yarar görülmüştür”* denildi. ürtülü ödeneğin, bütçe tekniği gereğince* “görev gideri”* olarak Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü bütçesinde gösterildiği belirtilen açıklamada, şunlar kaydedildi: 

*“Yakışıksız ve ciddiyetsiz iftiralara konu yapıldığı gibi üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü bütçesinde gösterilmesi, örtülü ödenek üzerinde üzel Kalem Müdürü'nün takdir ve tasarruf yetkisinin bulunduğu anlamına gelmemektedir. Bu basit gerçeğin iddia sahiplerince bilinmemesi mümkün olmadığından söz konusu iddialarda bilgisizliği aşan maksatlı bir karalama çabasının var olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. Her yıl TBMM'de, naklen yayınlanan müzakereler sonucunda ayrı ayrı görüşülerek kabul edilen; bütün rakamları ve kodlarıyla birlikte ayrıntılı olarak yayımlanan bütçe ve kesin hesap kanunundan haberdar olunmaması bir yana, basın meslek ahlak ilkeleri gereği doğruluğunun soruşturulması imkan dahilinde olan bir iddianın muhatap nezdinde soruşturulmadan gazete köşe ve manşetlerine taşınması da ilkeli ve sorumlu yayıncılıkla hiçbir surette bağdaşmamaktadır.”* 

Bir köşe yazısında, *Başmüşavir kadrosundaki bir ismin*, hiçbir zaman yapmadığı halde *üzel Kalem Müdürü olarak anıldığı*, memuriyete mani hiçbir hali bulunmadığı halde varmış gibi gösterildiği, hakkında hiçbir mahkumiyet kararı bulunmadığı halde hapis cezasına çarptırılmış bir suçlu ilan edildiği, şahsi yetkisinde olamayacağı bilindiği halde örtülü ödenekte tasarruf sahibi gibi sunulduğu ifade edilen açıklamada şöyle denildi: 

*“Yine bazı yayınlarda, üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü görevinden kendi kararıyla ayrılan bir başka ismin, hayret uyandıran bir yaklaşımla örtülü ödenekle ilişkilendirilmesi, seviyesiz bir çarpıtma olarak değerlendirilmektedir. Bu tür yalan ve iftiralar üzerinden Sayın Başbakanımızın iddia payesi dahi verilemeyecek ithamların hedefi haline getirilmesi kabul edilemez.”* 

Açıklamada, Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü'nün 2007 yılı bütçesinin 290 milyon 785 bin 381 YTL olup, bunun yüzde 90'ı olan 262 milyon 286 bin 521 YTL'sinin örtülü ödenek olduğu belirtildi. ürtülü ödeneğin, 5018 sayılı Kanun'un 24. maddesinde, *"Kapalı istihbarat ve kapalı savunma hizmetleri, devletin milli güvenliği ve yüksek menfaatleri ile devlet itibarının gerekleri, siyasi, sosyal ve kültürel amaçlar ve olağanüstü hizmetlerle ilgili hükümet icapları için kullanılmak üzere Başbakanlık bütçesine konulan ödenektir"* şeklinde tanımlandığı kaydedilen açıklamada, *"Bu maddeden de anlaşılacağı üzere örtülü ödenek ile ilgili sorular ve cevaplar, kanun hükmüyle mütenasip ciddiyet ve sorumluluk gerektirir. Hiçbir gerekçe ile bu ilkelerden ödün verilemez"* denildi. 

Görev giderleri haricinde kalan 28.5 milyon YTL'nin 14.5 milyon YTL'sinin valiliklere afet, yangın, sel gibi acil durumlar için aktarıldığı bildirilen açıklamada, şöyle devam edildi: 

*"Geri kalan 14 milyon YTL'lik harcama ise Başbakanlık personelinin maaş, sosyal güvenlik, yolluk, tedavi ve cenaze giderleri, temsil ve tanıtma giderleri ile kırtasiye ve makine teçhizat alımı için kullanılmıştır. Sayın Başbakanımızın temel bir hükümet politikası olarak büyük önem verdiği açıklık ve şeffaflık ilkeleri gereğince, bu başlıktaki genel toplamı da içeren 2007 yılı Başbakanlık Faaliyet Raporu, hem resmi internet sitemizde yayımlanmış, hem de TBMM ve ilgili denetim organları ile tek tek milletvekillerine matbu halde sunulmuştur."* 



27.06.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*‘Memur maaşı ile nasıl Rus hizmetçi çalıştırdı?’* 



*CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, Başbakan’ı eski üzel Kalem Müdürü konusunda soru yağmuruna tuttu*

*Ali üZTUNü/ ANKARA* / 28.06.2008 / Vatan Gzt.



Kılıçdaroğlu, önergesinde* “üzel Kalem Müdürü’nün 2.500 dolar kirasını devlet mi ödedi? üzel Kalem Müdürü’ne neden bakanlardan daha lüks konut verildi?”* diye sordu.

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın eski özel kalem müdürü Hikmet Bulduk’la ilgili basın toplantısı düzenleyen CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, aynı konuda bir de soru önergesi hazırladı. Kılıçdaroğlu, CHP’lilere ulaşan iddialara yer verdiği önergenin Başbakan tarafından yanıtlanmasını istedi. Kılıçdaroğlu, şu soruları yöneltti:

* Hikmet Bulduk’un 2004, 2005, 2006 ve 2007 yıllarında aylık ortalama maaşı nedir? 


* Hikmet Bulduk’un Ankara Zirvekent 1. Etap C Blok 53 numaralı dubleks dairede, 2500 dolar kira karşılığında oturduğu doğru mudur? 

* Hikmet Bulduk’un Ankara’da oturduğu konutun aylık 2500 dolarlık kira giderleri kamu tarafından mı karşılanmaktadır? Maliye Bakanı Sayın Kemal Unakıtan’ın aynı sitede yer alan dubleks olmayan bir daireyi lojman olarak kullandığı düşünüldüğünde, bir özel kalem müdürüne bakanların kullandığı konuttan daha lüks konut tahsis edilmesinin gerekçesi nedir? 

* Eğer 2500 dolarlık kira kamu tarafından karşılanmıyor ise, evinde yabancı uyruklu personel bile çalıştıran bir kamu görevlisi nasıl aldığı aylıktan fazla kira ödeyebilir? (Kılıçdaroğlu sözkonusu yabancı hizmetçinin isminin Sofia Kristian olduğunu da açıkladı.) 

* Bulduk’un göreve başladığı ve ayrıldığı yıllar itibarıyla mal varlığındaki artış incelenmiş midir? Eğer incelenmiş ise, mal varlığında olağanüstü bir artış tespit edilmiş midir? İncelenmemiş ise neden böyle bir incelemeye gerek duyulmamıştır? 

* Adı geçen hangi gerekçelerle görevi bırakmıştır? Adı geçen kendi isteği ile mi yoksa Sayın Başbakan’ın kendisinden görevi bırakmasını istediği için mi görevi bırakmıştır? Bulduk’un görevinden ayrılmasının, örtülü ödenekten kullanılan paralarla bir ilişkisi var mıdır? 

* Bulduk hakkında İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesinde görevli olduğu sırada herhangi bir soruşturma açılmış mıdır? Açıldı ise, hangi konularda açılmıştır ve bu soruşturmaların sonuçları ne olmuştur? Hangi davalardan yargılanmış ve bu davaların sonuçları ne olmuştur? 

*‘ERDOğAN’I YALANLADI’* 

Cumhuriyet gazetesinin sorularını yanıtlayan Bulduk, *“ürtülü ödenek özel kalem müdürlüğünün yetkisinde değil. ürtülü ödeneğin kendi sorumlusu var”* dedi. Bulduk harcamalardaki artışın nereden kaynaklandığını *“hatırlayamadığını”* da söyledi. Başbakan’ın *’Harcamalar örtülü ödenekten’* sözlerini hatırlatan Cumhuriyet gazetesi haberi *“Erdoğan’a yalanlama”* manşetiyle duyurdu

----------


## bozok

*Gemicik parası*


*Melih Aşık*
*Milliyet Gzt.*
*01.07.2008*



Başbakanlık üzel Kalem Müdürlüğü harcamaları 2005 yılında 35 bin YTL iken rakamın 2006 ve 2007’de birden 8 kat artması dikkat çekti. Başbakan bu artışı örtülü ödenek harcamalarının bu kalemden yapılmasına bağladı. Ancak bu açıklama ikna edici olmadı.. *CHP Milletvekili Ahmet Ersin bu konuda yeni bir iddiada bulunuyor... Diyor ki:*

*“Başbakan’ın oğlunun 500 bin doları banka kredisi, toplam 2.5 milyon dolara gemi aldığı ortaya çıktığında ben bir soru önergesi vermiş... Bu kredinin hangi banka veya bankalardan hangi koşullarda alındığını sormuş... ünergeme Başbakan adına Cemil üiçek, şu komik yanıtı vermişti: ‘Söz konusu kredi normal her Türk vatandaşına uygulanacak koşullarda alınmıştır.’* 

*Benim o zaman söz konusu peşinatın örtülü ödenekten temin edildiği yönünde ciddi kuşkularım vardı... Başbakanlık’taki kaynaklarımdan aldığım duyumlar bu yöndeydi. ürtülü ödenek harcamalarıyla ilgili son günlerdeki tartışmalardan sonra bir kez daha ve açıkça soruyorum: 500 bin dolar bankadan alındıysa o bankanın adı nedir? Kredi hangi tarihte hangi koşullarda alınmıştır? Bu iki basit soruma şimdi de yanıt vermezlerse... Bu sükutun ne anlama geldiğini kamuoyu herhalde en doğru şekilde değerlendirecektir.”*


*...*

----------

